# [SOLVED] How can i change the username and password of phpmyadmin?



## Shattered (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

I wanna change the default password and username for phpmyadmin login ? Any ideas ?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: How can i change the username and password of phpmyadmin?*

Hi,

I don't know of a way to change the default username and password. I do know though that you should be able to login with username: root password: [leave empty]


----------



## Shattered (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: How can i change the username and password of phpmyadmin?*

Thanks, but when i try to login with default username: root and no password it says login without password is forbidden. I already fixed that, thank you for your reply !


----------

